
Peter Watts on the Harms of Surveillance - ghosh
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/05/alan_watts_on_t.html
======
ggreer
Thank you for submitting this, but I think the link should be changed to the
original post:
[http://www.rifters.com/crawl/?p=4815](http://www.rifters.com/crawl/?p=4815)

~~~
acqq
That post is just about how the presenter felt presenting, not about the
content. Moreover, he has a newer post claiming that he'll post the transcript
which will correct the inaccuracies in the reports of others:

[http://www.rifters.com/crawl/?p=4911](http://www.rifters.com/crawl/?p=4911)

So the author's version is still not published, it seems.

